# 01 Yami f15hp surging at WOT



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a 2001 Yamaha f15 tiller. All maintenance is current. Rebuilt the carb about 30 hours back. 

I have a new problem that I don't know where to begin. I searched the internet for answers, but nothing concrete. 

The motor surges about 200 RPM's at WOT, but performs perfect the rest of the throttle range. I use ethanol free gas treated with SeaFoam. Gas line is new, filter is new, carb is spotless.

Any ideas?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Had a similar issue with same motor. Cleaned carb about 100 times and put endless $ into it. Ended up replacing the carb and it was fine..


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Had a similar issue with same motor. Cleaned carb about 100 times and put endless $ into it. Ended up replacing the carb and it was fine..


Aww the joys of a small 4s carb, I bet before you had this problem you would have never believed that it was the carb, esp after you had cleaned it.

Fly wrecker, find the most reputable dealer in your area and take it into the shop. Something like that can be very hard to properly diagnosis


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

> > Had a similar issue with same motor. Cleaned carb about 100 times and put endless $ into it. Ended up replacing the carb and it was fine..
> 
> 
> Aww the joys of a small 4s carb,  I bet before you had this problem you would have never believed that it was the carb, esp after you had cleaned it.
> ...



Thanks guys...


----------

